# XAMPP Probleme - Apache Webserver



## Jaschiii (30. April 2006)

Hallo zusammen.

Habe mir auf meinem Homerechner nun mal XAMPP installiert. Soweit sogut. FTP läuft und der Apache "soweit" auch. Nur wenn ich nun jemanden einen link schicke mit einem Bild oder was ähnlichem dann wird das Bild auch zu ihm übertragen, doch nach ungefähr der hälfte der Übertragung kommt ein Fehler und das Bild wird komisch zuende übertragen. Siehe hier: http://jaschiii.ja.ohost.de/putt.jpg

Kann mir jemand sagen woran das liegt?

LG Jaschiii


----------

